# Invicta Speedway 9212 Review



## kc104 (May 1, 2009)

I first went for the pro diver (sub looky likey) and loved it. Nice movement and good weight and feel. So I saw this on amazon (pic to follow) becasue it was 70 dollars and I impulse purchased it.

As with the pro diver, it was too big so thought, ok, I will have 2 links taken out. But alas, even with the 2 links taken out it was a little large.

This made me think, hmm the watch case itself must be larger than mu pro diver.

Got the links out and was wearing home, looking at it, thinking, yeah it is bigger isn't it. Thing is, I think, it's a little too big. Compared to the rolex daytona - you see, anyone with a daytona (not me, apart from tying one on in a shop) will tell you, its a compact watch, not oversized, just right. This can not be said for the speedway. Its a big watch. A bit too big IMO.

Moan over - to the actual review -

(1) Gold plate

On the bezel and bracelet - looks good, quite fragile though so this is not a daily beater. On the crown and chrono buttons also.

(2) Bracelet and case

Bracelet is the same as with the pro diver - it is there standard bracelet - accept this one has the gold plate. If not marked, and in good condition - it looks good.

Case - similar case to the pro diver, with invicta on the side. But larger than the pro diver, in diameter and thickness.

(3) Dial I went for the white dial with gold hands (and everything else) You can tell the time on it but there are other watches that a lot easier to tell the time on.

It is a nice dial - I would have put a gold rectangle around the date, but at least it has a date option.

(4) Chrono buttons - Personally I will never use them, but yeah, they give you a timer if you want / need it.

(5) Movement

Quartz. It does have a hack facility so you can set the time exact. Had it about a week and it has lost around 10 seconds.

(6) Look

For the price and in good condition. Dam good

(7) value for money = 87 pounds paid - not dam bad

(8) box and presentation

Nothing to shout about, but reflected in the price.

(9) Lume - bit pathetic

Overall = 7.2/10


----------



## kc104 (May 1, 2009)

Here are some pics.


----------



## Phillionaire (Jan 23, 2010)

Good looking chrono, but not too sure about all the gold. Dial looks good but yea maybe hard to read.

What sort of warranty did they give you on this? My pro diver qualified for a 5 yr warranty which I thought was pretty damn good value.

I'm checking out amazon at the moment, on some of the models they are offering a rather tasteless green backpack for free. (Or maybe buy the backpack, get a free watch)










Still rapt with this, and the band is still scratch free touch wood


----------



## kc104 (May 1, 2009)

I think they offer the 5 yr on all models, but some you have to pay for. Maybe 25 dollars. If you got yours free, well done you.

I have the same watch, purchased from amazon.com

As a United kingdom resident, you don't see many places selling invicta watches and if they are selling then, they are very over priced. I got the pro diver for 70 dollars, over here I have seen it no cheaper than 250 pounds (420 or so dollars).

You can get this daytona model in all silver if you want, amazon for 100 dollars or so. Be warned, it is bigger than the pro diver.


----------



## Defender (Jan 27, 2009)

I have a Speedway chrono but with a dark grey/bronze ion plating finish, but is similar in all other respects.

I don't know how much it cost as it was a present from my brother a couple of years ago.

I do like it, but it doesn't get a lot of wrist time as it's too good for work so is fighting with all my other non work watches!

Best regards,

Defender :astro:.


----------

